# CO2 Diffuser



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

So after doing some christmas gift swapping with my wife, I am now going to be purchasing the parts to make a paintball CO2 setup for my 29 gallon. So my question is this, I am currently using an Elite Mini in-tank filter. Is there any advantage for me to switch over to a glass diffuser? Looking for any advice! Thanks!


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I think the only advantage would be looks. I have read that the mini elite is very efficient in diffusing co2. 
I
f you decide to switch don't buy an expensive one the cheap ones on ebay are just as good. I purchased one for 40 bucks last year and i just recently bought a few cheap ones on ebay for 3 bucks and they actually produce a finer mist.

......personally I would rather have a little glass thing in my tank as opposed to a mini elite. Just looks a little cleaner and nicer IMO.


----------



## Green024 (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree with gBoysc2 for the most part. 
But I feel differently about the 3$ glass diffusers off ebay. The 3 glass ones I have gotten off of ebay do not produce as tiny of a mist as the ADA diffusers do. I end up having to place a Koralia power-head directly over my glass diffusers so that the c02 can be diffused even more, and spread around my tank more evenly.

There is a relatively new diffuser I have yet to try that looks like it works really well. They are called Atomic CO2 diffusers. I am very intrigued to try them....

Glass does look better IMO, but the Hagen mini works fine(I use both atm). If it bothers you to look at and hear, replace it with some nice glass. From where you purchase it from, that is up to you =]


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I must have gotten lucky with my cheapo nano diffusers from ebay. I have also been looking into the Atomic CO2 diffusers particularly the in line ones. However I am a little skeptical about the claim that it needs >30psi but somehow uses less co2?

If I have 15 psi 20 psi or 30 psi but the same bubble count wouldn't that make absolutely no difference if I had 1 bubble per second regardless of the psi?


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

i have used both but i like the mini elite better. diffuses better but you do hear the co2 bubble hitting the propeller. i recently swapped with with a bigger powerhead for more flow.


----------



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

I think at this point I will be sticking with my current diffuser. Thank you everyone for your comments!


----------

